# Official YouTube app for iPhone released



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

The new YouTube app for iPhone is out promising tens of thousands more videos and adverts.

Apple are removing the bog standard YT app (it was crap) in the upcoming iOS 6 as part of their strategy to disentangle themselves from Google's growing empire.

Anyone tried it yet, first impressions?


----------



## Maltin (Sep 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The new YouTube app for iPhone is out promising tens of thousands more videos and adverts.
> 
> Apple are removing the bog standard YT app (it was crap) in the upcoming iOS 6 as part of their strategy to disentangle themselves from Google's growing empire.
> 
> Anyone tried it yet, first impressions?


Why is the current app crap?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2012)

GarageBand doesn't seem to be shipping with iPads any more, either. 

Does it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Improvements in the new app are:

More content. If a video has an advert before it on the website, it currently doesn't play in the app. "Sorry, this content is not available". Now, the advert will play and you'll get your video.

Channel guide (for your subscriptions)

Faster search (results as you type)

Built-in fb, twitter, email, SMS, G+ sharing.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> GarageBand doesn't seem to be shipping with iPads any more, either.
> 
> Does it?


 
It never did


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It never did


Really? I'm pretty bloody sure I didn't pay for it, but might be mistaken


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

The one on Windows phone is great. One thing it's missing though is a list of videos you've liked. You can get your playlists, history etc but not liked vids.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> The one on Windows phone is great. One thing it's missing though is a list of videos you've liked. You can get your playlists, history etc but not liked vids.


 
Have to say the Xbox 360 app is pretty good too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

It's finally available on the UK app store, so far it's not too bad, it's very fast, uses the same excellent right swipe to reveal menu that Facebook uses. Social sharing seems a little vanilla though, and FB sharing appears to have a bug.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 15, 2012)

My first impressions are that it's crap.  There is no iPad support and they still have not implemented the ability to reply directly to comments! 

I don't know why anyone would use this over the mobile version of the website.  I have been for years.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 17, 2012)

On the iPhone you click a video on the web site and it will go to the App, so you have been using it for years too.


----------



## Yata (Sep 17, 2012)

Didnt even realise current app wasnt "official" :S

Does that mean I'll be able to get proper music videos on my phone now instead of just live phone filmed crap and instrumentals? (if Vevo can be considered proper that is)


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sunray said:


> On the iPhone you click a video on the web site and it will go to the App, so you have been using it for years too.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yata said:


> Didnt even realise current app wasnt "official" :S
> 
> Does that mean I'll be able to get proper music videos on my phone now instead of just live phone filmed crap and instrumentals? (if Vevo can be considered proper that is)


Not official how?


----------



## Yata (Sep 17, 2012)

I mean the one you get pre-installed on iPhone. That's not an official app from Google/YouTube/whoever?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2012)

Yata said:


> I mean the one you get pre-installed on iPhone. That's not an official app from Google/YouTube/whoever?


It was, but Apple's relationship with Google has cooled since it was introduced, so they'd now rather not give their competitor any advantage by including their services on the phone by default. Ditto maps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2012)

Which has worked out so well for them...


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No it doesn't.


 
Yes it did, just you didn't see it happen, unless you enabled restrictions and disabled the youtube application.  Other video type might play in Safari but youtube changed to the app.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Yes it did, just you didn't see it happen, unless you enabled restrictions and disabled the youtube application.  Other video type might play in Safari but youtube changed to the app.


You're wrong. How could it be using the YouTube app when the YouTube app wasn't opened? It used the IPhone's standard video player. 

And just to confirm I tried on my original iPhone. I disabled the YouTube app and then tried the website. It worked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone else noticed that YouTube links now open in this app if you have it installed instead of going to Safari?


----------

